# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Optimin.ru - оптимизация изображений и минимизация кода для веб

## Aime

*Optimin.ru* - бесплатный онлайн-сервис, который объединяет в себе несколько инструментов для вебмастера: сжатие JPEG и PNG изображений для веб, минимизация JS и CSS кода, а также предлагает тест, который выявляет ошибки, влияющие на скорость загрузки вашего сайта.

----------


## elacrimarum

Устаревшие данные... сайт уже не тот.

----------

